# E39 M5 Brake Pad Upgrade



## Islip335 (May 4, 2004)

I have an opportunity to drive the Silverstone GP circuit in a couple on month's time - is there an upgraded front pad available? I am a bit concerned that the standard pad will not put up with 120mph braking for very long??


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Visit Mr. Dave Zeckhausen's site (www.zeckhausen.com) and read up on the brake pads he sells. Good guy...don't hesitate to buy from him. Email him, too, as he answers pretty promptly. ([email protected]). He is the brake guru here on 'fest.

Chris


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

I have bought from Dave. Great service and information :thumbup: 

Dave also knows a thing or two about braking on performance cars from personal experience.


----------



## Islip335 (May 4, 2004)

Have emailed Dave, will post reply. Thanks for the prompt responses.


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

I use the HT-10 front pads that Dave sells for M5 and 540i. Excellent track pad...kinda squeaky for street use tho. They will make any dual purpose performance street pad look REAL lame. They haul the E39 down from triple digits as if it weighs 1000lbs less!


----------

